# in mid air



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

hey,

i found this website and it was a relief to know that other people are feeling the same way i do. most of the time its like i'm in a bad dream, sometimes a good dream, but only on rare occassions. i have alot of difficulty waking up in the morning from my dreams and transitioning into "reality;" i can't seem to fully wake up and feel connected. lately i've been feeling claustrophobic in my own skin. my mind is tired and full of negative thoughts, and i feel like i have to fight the negativity and displacement all day. i have thought about hurting myself, doing something to stop the toture, but instead i've been running, doing yoga, and drinking lots of water. i have a beautiful wife and just got accepted into a writing program for grad school. next week is my 25th birthday, and in a few months i start my new life at school in colorado. i'm just scared of losing control, doing something stupid to mess all the wonderful things up that i have in my life. does anyone have any advice? thanks. :?

peace


----------



## lacuevadeloso (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Greybridge!, Welcome!!
First off, you WONT loose control! You're sharp as a knife and you got everything going for you! Your authoritative mind will keep you grounded. Your keeping yourself busy and staying in touch with your physicallity and your talents, you're keeping a disciplined activity plan. Way ahead of the game!

Just keep getting informed on this website and talk to people, they'll share their experiences and give you advice about alternatives for treatment.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks for the reply  , i hope that talking to people will help with this.

i think that i've always been a pessimist, and that's really making this situation difficult for me. i end up doing well for a little while, but then my mind seems to turn on me and i end up thinking about feeling "out of it" which makes it worse. there's been alot of thoughts about the meaning of life and the nature of reality. i feel like alot of times lately i haven't been able to find meaning in life, even though i have so many things that are positive around me. everything seems tainted and i can't seem to stay excited or positive about anything because i don't feel like i'm really here. at the same time i know this is all in my head, but how do you break out of patterns of thinking you've had your entire life? i want to look at the world around me and feel like it isn't so strange and frightening again.


----------

